
An Intro to Algorithmic Trading Models by Prof. Ahmad Namini - fawce
http://blog.quantopian.com/an-introduction-to-algorithmic-trading-models-from-professor-ahmad-namini/
======
drcode
After watching it, I can confirm this covers most of the important basic
concepts.

~~~
fawce
Great of you to take the time to watch and report back, thanks!

